# Marriott Mountainside Park City, UT - Thanksgiving week Nov 18-25, 2 bedroom $500



## LovinTheTropics (Oct 8, 2022)

anyone? send me a note


----------



## dlpearson (Oct 9, 2022)

PM sent


----------



## 2022-DVD-SSR (Oct 18, 2022)

Still available?


----------



## triciakelley (Oct 20, 2022)

Is this still available?  Thank you.


----------



## LovinTheTropics (Nov 4, 2022)

bumping..... still available


----------



## bossdg (Nov 5, 2022)

LovinTheTropics said:


> anyone? send me a note


How many people does it sleep?


----------



## LovinTheTropics (Nov 5, 2022)

2 bedroom/2 bath villa.... each bedroom has a King bed and there are 2 sofa beds


----------



## LovinTheTropics (Nov 5, 2022)

Gone


----------

